

North Korea propaganda taken off YouTube after Activision complaint - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21351051

======
tantalor
The original video, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKWJSKYBDXE>

Currently says, "This video has been removed by the user."

